# 1:1 cars that were sponsored by slot car companies?



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

tjd241 gave me what I thought was a great idea :thumbsup: for a thread.......



What 1:1 race cars do you know of that were sponsored in part or in whole by a slot car company (i.e. sticker, patch etc on the car or driver)? I don't care if it is drag racing (A/fx doesn't count BTW), Can-Am, NASCAR etc.


Here are those that I know of:

Autoworld - 1970's McLaren Can-Am
Cox - 1960's Chaparral USRRC and Can-Am
Cox - 1960's Lotus USRRC
Cox - 1960's Cheetah USRRC
Eldon - 1960's Lotus USRRC
Russkit - 1960's Lola T-70 USRRC
K&B - 1960's McLaren Elva USRRC
Aurora - 1970's Formula Ford style cars
AFX - 1980's NASCAR thunderbird
Revell - 1960's SCCA Mustang ?
Slot Car Johnnie's - 1990's East Coast Asphalt modified
FLY - 1990's Marcos LM600
johnny Lightning - 1990's Indy car (But before they actually produced slot cars)

Anyone know of any others?


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Eldon:











Marty


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Lancer Can-Am Lola*

In the 1968 Can-Am, Skip Hudson drove a Lola T-70 MKIII sponsored by Lancer. You may recall that Lancer had a great selection of late 60's vac-formed Can-Am and Sports Car bodies. Owner Lloyd Asbury is also resonsible for mastering the new TOMY Ford MKII body. I've attached pictures of a 1/43rd scale model of the car.

Russ


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

it wasn't a slot car.... but JL also sponsored an AJ Foyt's 1970 Indy winning car, didn;t they?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> it wasn't a slot car.... but JL also sponsored an AJ Foyt's 1970 Indy winning car, didn;t they?


JL Sponsored Al Unser's 1970 and 1971 Indy winning cars. Models of the two cars are shown below.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

The yellow AFX Datsun Baja pickup #211 is a replica of an actual truck that raced and had Aurora AFX sponsorship.


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Slot car & sponsors*

Since you have diecast co that made slot cars later then you have to go with Kyle Petty's Hot Wheels NASCAR. Raunchy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

ah yes, Unser... thanks for setting me straight on that one


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

krazcustoms said:


> The yellow AFX Datsun Baja pickup #211 is a replica of an actual truck that raced and had Aurora AFX sponsorship.


Kraz-

I agree Aurora did a set with AFX stickers and even had a line drawing on the box of what looked like real cars in the desert....but I can not find a "real" pic of 1:1 cars w/ Aurora or AFX decals....can you provide?

Subject is of interest right now, so I'm rying to put a collection of pics together.

Thanks

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I do have an old 'Simoniz' magazine ad from the mid-70's that features a large picture of the truck with Aurora AFX decals on it. However, that stuff is buried and might take me a few days (or weeks) to get to it. As a side note, the decals made by "H.O. Express" to turn the AFX slot body into a much more accurate replica also includes these sponsorship decals.

Do you have a pic of the T-Bird? I've never seen that one.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Thanks to a little help from my friends......Winners circle - Talladega 500, 1987.

Note patch on left shoulder!











-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

Aurora had an AFX sponsored series in England in the late 70s, teams typically used one or two year old cars and there was a AFX sponsored car.
I think Scalextric also sponsored some Formula2 or 3 teams in the 60s.

Trivia - There were actually three Johnny Ligthning indy cars, there were the two indy 500 winners in '70 and 71 plus in '70 Joe Leonard ran a JL sponsored #15 car identical to the winning car of Al Unser.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

It took some digging, but here it is!


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Slot Car World sponsored a Lotus in the Car & Driver Series*










John,

Frank from Slot Car World has sponsored many different race cars over the years. If you contact him, I am sure he has more info on other race cars sponsored by other slot car related companies. Has vast collection of images from way back when....

Jeff


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*"VOODOO" Vega F/C*

sponsored by Aurora AFX!! I wish I had a color picture of it.










I guess we know why Aurora had the Vega F/C w/Specialty chassis!

And yes that is a see through top on the woman!


Marty


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Didn't AFX sponsor a Nissan Skyline in a Japanese series? Seems I remember reading about it when Tomy released the skyline bodies.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Marty said:


> sponsored by Aurora AFX!! I wish I had a color picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im sure you cn find a full color picture of the car on the net.there are lots of web sites that have funny car/drag photos posted.i was looking for a few nickey chevrolet photos and i found them.

if you do find images of that voodoo car you should post them.the car looks cool in black n white.im sure it will look awesome on color.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

OK, so this guy said he had color pictures of the AFX sponsored VooDoo Funny Car. I get these pictures, but can't find the car!



















Marty


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

If there was every a great time for the folks from PETA to pull a fur coat off of somebody...

Wow, at 400%, I still can't find the car...


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

What car?


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Heck, I don't even see a fur coat let alone a car!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

:drunk:

LOL......you guys are sick, that's my grandma!

Do the math.....


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> If there was every a great time for the folks from PETA to pull a fur coat off of somebody...


:woohoo: HUBA........HUBA........HUBA........HUBA :woohoo:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

SCJ said:


> :drunk:
> 
> LOL......you guys are sick, that's my grandma!
> 
> ...


Well John you may well become our Grandson, lol...


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Grandmas didn't look like that when I was a kid.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Some Other Russkits*

Russkit sponsored the following:

1965 Lola T70 Ronnie Bucknam (or early 1966)
1965 Porsche 904 Scooter Patrick
1966 Porsche Carrera 6 (906) Scooter Patrick
1966 Porsche Carrera 6 (906) Ken Miles

Russkit also was a minor sponsor of Dan "Hoss" Blocker's car in 1964, or 65 and one other that I can't remember.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Wahoo said:


> Russkit sponsored the following:
> 
> 1965 Lola T70 Ronnie Bucknam (or early 1966)
> 1965 Porsche 904 Scooter Patrick
> ...


:thumbsup:

Very Cool......any pics (black & white or color) by chance?

BTW, could the other one be the K&B sponsored Elva?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*VooDoo F/C smokin' the tires*

You can actually see the car! There are no women to distract you (sorry)










Marty


----------

